# Post your Winter Riding Photos!



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

we've finally got some snow on the ground here in new jersey, so hopefully the pics will keep coming.










joe:









ryan:









the goat rider:


----------



## chqm8 (May 17, 2007)

In Southern Massachusetts we got a dusting of the white stuff:




























We got another inch last night but it melted today.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Various rides near home:


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

*First Tracks*

Colorado this AM and 18 degrees. It was a great ride!:thumbsup:

1. Headin' up.
2. Wild Turkey loop
3. Taking a rest.
4. A ride to remember.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

sean, where in jersey are you?


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

We had some show here in Seattle last weekend then it turned to rain and then it turned to flooding rain now it's cold but all the snow in the mountains is gone.... Some pics in this thread.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362175


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's a pic from todays ride at Arcadia in Exeter, RI. We got our first light dusting of snow last night...........


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

pro said:


> sean, where in jersey are you?


north. live in stanhope, ride in mahlon mostly. those pics are from allamuchy. you?


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

sean salach said:


> north. live in stanhope, ride in mahlon mostly. those pics are from allamuchy. you?


Im from pretty much across from philly in riverton. However I normally ride at masons mill in pa.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

*Yesterday*










Today it was 45 and most of the snow has melted. Tomorrow we are supposed to get ice.


----------



## Schpytzyo (Nov 29, 2007)

*Video - Winter NightRiding *


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Here are a few from last winter.....*

and I would have to dig deep into the external hard drive to find some _night_ winter riding pics.

1. 28 eight degrees
2. Sunny in Seattle?
3. Rides I think about when my toes are frozen......


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*And one at night.....*

1. Rollin but did not know about second curtain flash options!
2. How our wheels roll in the PacNW winter
3. Ft. Ebey 2/11/07. Rained on us hard the night before... and we were cold


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

This thread motivated me to try and take a few today


----------



## s.s. spike (Sep 24, 2005)

Some wintry pics here....

http://picasaweb.google.com/s.s.spiked/TheCommute


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

pro said:


> Im from pretty much across from philly in riverton. However I normally ride at masons mill in pa.


if i lived near philly, i would probably be taking the train or riding into wissahickon and belmont plateau almost every day. i love that place.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

No pics but it started snowing on my road ride today. Sketchy! Thought I was going to have to take the bus home but it stopped.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Man, if I didn't ride solo I'd have to add some winter night riding pics of my own. Here in north central Alberta, it is dark from about 4:45 pm until about 8:30 am these days. Seeing as I work 8-5, I am pretty much only night riding in the winter these days.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

No pics, but 2 hours of riding single track here in central Iowa today. 14F. 3" of snow with rutted ice/slush underneath. Lot of slow speed balance practice, and a lot of falling over for this newb. Still had fun


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice ride here in Missouri today, freezing rain the entire ride. Had to wear my snowboarding gear to stay any kind of dry.














:thumbsup:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

a few more from today.


----------



## MB1 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Got some in DC.*

I do like our snow.


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

*My suburban assault ride*

1. _West Suburbia Loop _in Tucson
2. Arm warmers and shorts at 430pm


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*Crappy weather, lousy trails, mediocre company*

California really sucked today; arm warmers and knee warmers all day

We did 23.68 mi, 4302 ft total ascent, 6:30:15 total time according to the gps.

Up Dairy.





Transitioned to Powerlines.





Crazy half blind drop ins to water and wet leaves.



Really crummy trails.



Ran W.Cuesta back Eastward and dropped Morning Glory

_Crappy weather, lousy trails, mediocre company_ that is, everyone else.

We giggled and laughed maniacally and repeated "What a ride, what a trail, wow, oh my....." over and over and over. :thumbsup:


----------



## chqm8 (May 17, 2007)

MB1 said:


> I do like our snow.


Wow. These pics, especially the last one of the Wall, are incredible. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*A few from this weekend*

I met Ty Mer at the top of Case on Saturday he helped me out with a few shots (note the shiny new bike courtesy EMS/Rocky): 


















Sunday was much colder, the soft snow from Saturday was frozen solid. At first I thought we were in for a slippery ride as neither my wife nor I had studs on. Luckily all the tire tracks and boot marks from the idiots who were out on Saturday meant the ice was actually pretty tacky. We did a nice 3.5 hour ride and moved along pretty well. Frankly I'm surprised what I was able to get away with as far as relatively high speed turns. It was overcast so the lighting for picture taking was kinda sucky. I thought the varying levels of greyness were cool in this shot:









LRR after just climbing slick rock - which was not rideable (at least by this mortal). 









All in all two pretty good rides - now we'll see what this week's weather brings - looks like it might be time for studs - depending on the temp.

John


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

yesterday


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

wow! gorgeous shots flip!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

2 shots from Saturday night and 2 from Sunday afternoon.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bad quality... took them with my phone.


----------



## Hoursofdarkness (Jul 22, 2006)

The only day of snow on Long Island.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Couple from New Mexico. Barely got a light dusting the last two days. These were taken last week.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

sean salach said:


> north. live in stanhope, ride in mahlon mostly. those pics are from allamuchy. you?


I rode Stanhope/Lake Hapatcong area *extensively* back in '72, '73 and '74 on a little
Yamaha 100.

I always wonder how many of those old trails still exist.

We used to start in a huge "sand pit". On any Sunday...

Then, we'd follow some RR tracks to get to the trails. We'd always go up and over a nice (tricky) hill climb that
then descended into Stanhope (I believe) and we'd hit a bar called "The Tamarack Inn" (as I recall).

Good times.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

*Mmm! Winter Riding!*

Winter riding. In Hawaii. I'm a lucky bisturd at the moment. But I'll be home to western Colorado soon.

--Greg


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Attempted to ride the Kona in the snow today. Managed to get a pic with the cell phone.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

11:45:









Not even a half hour later (i.e. snow was coming down quick!):


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

I just upgraded my rims to 38mm Kris Holm and put on the widest tires I could find, Weirwolves 2.55 to handle the snow season. Here are some photos of yesterdays ride.

We had about 6" of sticky snow that clung to everything. Trees, rocks, my rims...








The ride was quiet and solitary. Only the crunch of my tires in the snow to break the isolation. Even the thorn bushes seemed to be asleep...








The rock gardens that had taken much of my shin skin over the summer were like fluffy pillows...








After rounding a bend, I got a nice view of Los Alamos.








Looking back up on the ridgeline I had ridden across earlier. The area was damaged by a massive fire...but the covering of snow gives it a different feel.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple more rides after work this week. 2 from Monday night and two from Wednesday night.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Last week:



















Earlier this year we actually did ride in wintry conditions (closing weekend at Mammoth)


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Post ride beverage


----------



## Hattori (Nov 21, 2007)

No snow here in the Southeast. :-(


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Evil Patrick said:


> I rode Stanhope/Lake Hapatcong area *extensively* back in '72, '73 and '74 on a little
> Yamaha 100.
> 
> I always wonder how many of those old trails still exist.
> ...


there are still tons of dirt bike and quad trails in the area, but i have a feeling you're referring to the ridge rider trails in what is now allamuchy state park. some of them are still in use, but many of them have returned to nature. some of those are still partly visible in the winter. i grew up in jefferson, and learned to ride entirely on local quad trails. after fifteen years of mtb'ing, i only last year started to ride mahlon dickerson, which is entirely within the boundaries of the township. i think i enjoy quad trails more than most mtbers.

if it get's cold enough tonight, snow conditions will be ideal tomorrow for zero impact 'out of bounds' riding here.


----------



## Schpytzyo (Nov 29, 2007)

Just from tour


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

from two month ago, there's 1.5 ft on the ground now ;(


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Cool  pix! Here are some more:


----------



## jaybird (Feb 19, 2004)

Best of the bunch.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been lazy about taking pictures this year. Too bad, could have had some great ones from last weekend (ice racing in a -20 C blizzard) Here are a couple from last year:





This is a funny shot from a ride this year, couple of my friends. Dig the antlers.



Regards, 
Anthony


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I do like our snow.


Awesome! Neat shots!

*MB1*, where you in DC? I'm somewhere from the NE area near Washington Hospital... Maybe, I could hook up a ride or two with you. If only you like the idea. But not now since I'm here in Manila for the Holidays. 

Thanks for sharing those marvelous shots!

Be safe & warm!


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't like snow that much.But sometimes you have no other choices.
The picture was taken last weekend.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I need to go out and pack down the trails. Usually the quads will do it for me but it's been too cold for them to venture out too much. So I've mostly just been riding some packed dirt roads. Here's a couple from a ride I posted last week.

Looking forward to trying out my new Moose mits that just came in the mail today. Supposed to be -7 deg F tomorrow morning so that should be a good test.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

perfect conditions today. a few inches of hardpack on the ground with a grippy layer on top. starting to warm up a little bit, but this stuff is ice with snow over it, so it's not melting

norm's an animal. his pedal guts broke before the ride even started, so he rode the whole way on his pedal spindle. kept a pretty good pace too.


















jake playing in the snow









the group









jake launching









jake landing









my fashionable self launching. i managed to completely sketch out on the landing twice. nose dives both.









woody exiting blue







[/QUOTE]










this bear had to be pretty big:









brett riding past an old railroad tower with beautiful poetry scrawled on it:


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

last year.


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Couple more rides after work this week. 2 from Monday night and two from Wednesday night.


So today when I went out it was super cold I actually had to put both Leg and arm warmers on, really blew chunks! :thumbsup: But in all seriousness sgltrak how is fort fun, I sooooo miss that place, horsetooth, lory state park, csu games when they won! That place rocks I went to school there. I heard Sonny Lubick might be fired, any news on that. Just overall jonesing for the college days


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

albino rhino said:


> I heard Sonny Lubick might be fired, any news on that.


Gone. Replaced by Steve Fairchild of the Buffalo Bills.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Well...we don't get snow in Victoria much...but when we do its heavy wet snow....put that together with our rocky/rooty technical terrain and it leads to some good times...it's been a year or two since I have been able to get out for a snow ride and when a buddy was having his bday ride we decided to head on up to one of our favourite spots...at the bottom of the mountain it was pouring cold yucky slush....and a little too windy for my liking too....but....we decided to roll out anyway....here is our adventure.....

About halfway up the snow started sticking on the access road....some good times was had with the low hanging branches....









It's a long grunt up the mountain...and we ended up pushing a lot of it (well...my outa shape fat ass did at least) and when the more fit of us did try this was the result...









A nice shot on one of the flatter sections...









Taking a break on the way up...starting to get a bit deep...









There is a trail here someplace...really...









We didn't make it to the top that day...it was getting too deep and I was on the verge of a bonk...so back down we go....a few of the guys head down this steep rockface while I hide behind a tree and take crappy pics...



























A few minutes down the trail we run into some snowshoe'ers that look a bit surprised to see us..lol...they thank us for breaking trail for them and we head down the mountain...no more pics but it was hella fun hootin and hollerin back down the trail.

The worst part is I wear glasses and I was over heating a bit....nothing I have found so far keeps me glasses from fogging up (other than riding faster...but I am workin on that...lol)...so I took them off..I could see better...and thats saying a lot...three feet away and I can't see ****...so the ride down was fairly interesting. About 500 yards from the bottom we are screaming down the access road and the snow starts disapearing...up till this point we had all been warm....but once we hit that slush and now rain at the bottom...we all got REALLY cold REALLY quickly...a quick drive to the bike shop to change and all was good again...

I love rides like that...makes me feel alive.

To give you an idea of the area..these were taken near the top on one of my rides this summer...



















Also this area is on the verge of being shut down....click the link in my sig to help mountain bikers have access to the park...thank you.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

great shots man


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

*stir crazy*

not great pics, it was a really dark day. temps were in the 20's and it hadn't snowed in a few days so we had to ride.



















kind of hard to see but there is a wall of falling snow heading towards the hill that brought 3 fresh new inches of white stuff.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

It's either me riding or I took the shot so it's all valid...if there were any copyrights I am unaware.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Great!!! Whole year riding, all seasons. That's what passion is all about! :thumbsup:

Keep riding! Be safe, everyone!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*A quick video of snow riding......*

We had about 8 inches on the ground that had firmed up nicely for riding....here is a fast video of crossing a snow/ice covered bridge in the woods.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Snow Ride! Take it easy! SNow Ride! Take it easy!*

Snow ride! Steering Easy! Snow Ride. Gotta get some riding Snow Ride! (sing the words to the Foghat Classic "Slow Ride"..... Good ride out there...We have had 3 storms of about 5" each. After the first storm we got rain. The second and 3rd storm have firmed up and gave us a great riding surface......... Here are a few pics


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Some discussion of the snow ride........*

at about the 6 mile mark we took a quick break and discussed the ride so far...


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice pictures everyone. Thanks for sharing with everyone else that doesn't have the opportunity to ride in the snow.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

*So Cal Winter Ride Pics....*

Here are some pics from our Christmas Eve ride here in Sunny Southern California. All that happens here is the air gets cooler, the dirt gets tackier, there's way less dust, and the riding is great. Then it rains a bit and we all turn into wimps and wait for the sun again. This was out in Santa Clarita, just north of Los Angeles... T-shirt weather (except for all the body armor).


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

In the Southwest, like you've seen, we ride year round. Our Gooseberry trip a couple of weeks ago started fairly cold (20 degrees F) for us Las Vegas riders. But after a few hours it warmed up very nicely.

mbb


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

All ETR... Lyons, Colorado - Christmas day


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

*12/23*


----------



## wab (Apr 24, 2006)

No snow over here (Arnhem, The Netherlands) But it was quite cold last week so we had a nice winter ride.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Around these parts (WI), we just follow snowmobile trails in winter. They go different places, and usually offer nice loops to do. This one is 15 miles, and offers some good climbing/hiking and great downhillls (fast!)

















Yeah - some of my trails are infested with horses. They made 'em though...


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*last weekend...*



















*last winter...*


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Why is it that when I see many of these photos, all I can think about is snowboarding and snowshoeing, not mountain biking     . Very cool (pun intended!) pics indeed!


----------



## Schpytzyo (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

that's an awesome picture!


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

*Here in*

Utah theres quite a bit of snow right now, I was able to ride this trail in millcreek canyon for a ways, but it eventually got less and less packed by foot traffic. Fun butway cold. About 20 degrees...


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

First ride for the new bike.

2008 Banshee Rune


----------



## r99 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here are a few shots from my Christmas eve ride in central California.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Today at Cameron Park in Waco TX




























Like 54 and sunny.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Two more... 


















John


----------



## Schpytzyo (Nov 29, 2007)

Winter Riding --> *VIDEO*


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Some more winter pictures.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*southeastern PA*

These are from February


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

where is that bridge? the only parks i've ridden in that area are wiss/belmont/fh/mr-wcc.


----------



## Schpytzyo (Nov 29, 2007)

31.dec.2007 --> *VIDEO*


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

Found some dirt last weekend. Location, Cape Cod, Massachusetts


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

less of a ride and more of a long walk/jog with bikes through slush today...


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Sep 30, 2005)

Short video from our New Year's Day ride today:


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*Anybody can find snow up north*

Here is a little SoCal Snow Action.


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> 2 shots from Saturday night and 2 from Sunday afternoon.


Trails rideable near Fort Collins right now? I'll be back in a few days. Gotta do that school thing again...


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

*Last weekend in San Diego*

"Sunshine" tax sure seems reasonable right around this time of year...


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> 2 shots from Saturday night and 2 from Sunday afternoon.


Fantastic pictures, incredible scenery!:thumbsup:


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

KRob said:


> I need to go out and pack down the trails. Usually the quads will do it for me but it's been too cold for them to venture out too much. So I've mostly just been riding some packed dirt roads. Here's a couple from a ride I posted last week.
> 
> Looking forward to trying out my new Moose mits that just came in the mail today. Supposed to be -7 deg F tomorrow morning so that should be a good test.


Awesome photo's! Where in N. America if i'm right in my guess? Snow looks perfect, here in the UK we have had one decent snow fall and the night ride was brilliant.


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

Some Vermont action for y'all






First team ride on the new bikes! Well, for most of us. Some were to chicken to take them out in the sludge. The new Orbeas are almost too pretty.
Fun conditions as well. Running home-made studded front tires make all but the steepest hills rideable.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

*remember...*



MB1 said:


> I do like our snow.


Nice photos of dc. i use to live there years ago, miss parts of it, but I don't miss the wet (humid) winters. We use to go night riding in wakefield lots when I was a part of MORE.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

snow's gone in the mid-atlantic area. temps are up. weather did the same thing last january. hit wissahickon with some friends. i'm sure you can all pick out the first timer...


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I did to 3 miles on the Colorado with the muni last week, but the snow is too soft and deep right now, so this in on the driveway.
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=324871&stc=1&d=1199737324
IMG_0046.JPG


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

I took my just-built fixed KM out to Great Brook Farm in Carlisle, MA on saturday. Most of the trails are closed to non-skiers, but I managed to have a good bit of fun doing laps on whatever was open to me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

zecanon said:


> Trails rideable near Fort Collins right now? I'll be back in a few days. Gotta do that school thing again...


Warm days have made things a little sloppy. Ride early while still frozen.


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

We had some Winter Riding passion in the Eastern Canada forum! Here is a LINK to our thread with a bunch of photos!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Last weekend's ride, not far from zedfoto's above.


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)




----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

Xmas Eve riding here in California


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Here are a few photos from 1/5. Snow rolled in early in the morning and they closed work by 1 in the afternoon. I got in a few hours in the afternoon.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Northern Colorado*

Putting in the miles outside of Fort Collins


----------



## bn_acyclist (Jun 6, 2006)

*Somewhere in Southern Utah*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Putting in the miles outside of Fort Collins


Looks like what you left in Iowa


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Good conditions on the trails here in Grand Junction yesterday. Snow, but easy to ride the trail. Frozen mud where there was mud. (It got a little soft on the surface before I left.) Air temp was below freezing, but it was hot and sweaty on the climb. 

--Greg


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

doogie said:


> Awesome photo's! Where in N. America if i'm right in my guess? Snow looks perfect, here in the UK we have had one decent snow fall and the night ride was brilliant.


Thanks. Yes, N. America. It's in Eastern Nevada about 250 miles north of Las Vegas. I have buddies who backcountry ski and say it is some of the best powder anywhere. Nice and dry and fluffy.

I'd rather ride, so it makes me crabby. But it is beautiful.


----------



## bikerubbish (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

bikerubbish said:


>


dayizknowrubishwiddispik!


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Today I did some fireroad riding because the trails are generally soup around here this time of year. The pockets of dirt and ice made it really interesting. Obviously conditions deteriorated as I rose in elevation. The pics are from about half way up. The new treads performed amazingly well. Outside of the ice, they never even thought about losing grip.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Slipped over to Moab and rode the Sovereign Trail with 4 buddies and 2 dogs. Less snow than Grand Junction. Good traction even where it was snowy. 

That's a cool trail that I'd not ridden before!

I'm liking this winter so far this winter.

--Greg


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

a few from todays commutes:





































and a few of the recent scenery. not taken on rides, but too rad to not post.


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

*winter night riding*

from a bitty snow storm we got in Dec.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok....here is the stylized shot I used to announce to my co-workers that I stomped the heck out of my riding goal for last year. Pardon the glow effect and the slightly less than clear shot....it was taken with a camera phone


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

New fat tire acquisition; too much fun!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Location: About 50 miles W of Fort Collins, CO
Elevation: 8,500 ft
Details:  Click here.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

*Lovin' this winter*

A few of some rides this winter.









The sun really helps set up the snow.









The shade really makes the going slow and slick.









Fresh turns @ -1°F









The shadows do the tires justice.









Spreading Christmas cheer on the roadie commuter.









Ice Commuter all set to go.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, Southern California isn't all T-shirts and shorts..... Yesterday in the Angeles NF, 30 min north of downtown L.A. at 6000'


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Holiday today...so time to get some more snow miles in. Sheesh, any chance to get off the trainer is welcome right now. Took the Ktrak today.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW!! someone that actually owns a KTrak!! reviews in different snow conditions pretty please.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

Rotmilky said:


> Holiday today...so time to get some more snow miles in. Sheesh, any chance to get off the trainer is welcome right now. Took the Ktrak today.
> 
> So does that ktrak actually work ? looks like packed road it is on.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Why on earth would a Yeti work in snow?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

brrrr...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

wieeeeerd:

look at the face of sportsman above, then look at this face. doodoo-doodoo-doodoo-doodoo


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

sean salach said:


> WOW!! someone that actually owns a KTrak!! reviews in different snow conditions pretty please.


I'm posting a comparison review up on the 29er board comparing it with my RIP9 with WW 2.55s and KH 38mm rims. That's my normal snow rig. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=375712

I plan to hit as many conditions as possible. Posted up the good and bad on the packed snow trail I hit today. Hoping to hit a fluffy 6" deep single track if I can find snow that's shallow enough. Most of the stuff around here is 2-3' deep right now so it makes it hard to get out in anything.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

At night, lately, I've been able to count on the trail being nice and frozen. 

The second pic from last night is absolute fakery, since the only time I had my lights on was for this photo (and for the ride through town). On the trail, the moon was so bright I didn't need them. Should be even better tonight, depending on the clouds. 

--Greg


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Thats awesome, being able to count on the moonlight. Where I am everything is under pretty dense forest coverage so it blocks a lot of the light. Super cool not having to use lights out in the open like that. Neat shots too.


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

nepbug said:


> The shadows do the tires justice.


I'd love to see the biggest resolution of that one that you have. Might make a great background.


----------



## Big Karma (Mar 9, 2005)

*From way up north*

From Anchorage:


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

There was mud at low elevation, and snow at higher elevation this weekend. It made for a messy, fun day.


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

*Sunday morning ride in Maine...*


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

ScreenName said:


> I'd love to see the biggest resolution of that one that you have. Might make a great background.


Ok, go here, it's on my blog, I don't want to blow up the size of the page here and I bet MTBR will have a restriction on file/image size.
https://bp2.blogger.com/_SX0uE-3FhfY/R32ej-zk_BI/AAAAAAAAAGg/YPLqh-jOHWs/s1600-h/IMG_2561.JPG


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## g-wiz (Dec 26, 2006)

Heres a few from my ride last weekend at Blue River, near KC, MO. Winter's been rough here, cold then hot, cold then hot.... Very few ride opportunities unless you don't have a 8 to 5 and can ride early mornings...


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Heres a pic from my first ride of 2008...It will be remembered by the scar on my leg...








*WARNING: sutures and the inside of my leg in this link...*and the rest of the pics...

https://https://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p255/the_freeak/Mountain%20Bike%20Ride%20with%20Stitches/?start=20


----------



## tturbotom (May 10, 2006)

Near Hazleton, Pa Jan 23rd around 8pm









Steve *^ *








Me *^*


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I say kind of, because I never got to see the valley forge under the snow... and the red box fire road was buried as well.

Corba had planned another trailwork day on the Valley Forge Trail for tomorrow, Feb 2nd. We were up there a few weeks ago and had a great time, but there was still a little left to do at the bottom. We'd been in contact with the rangers up there and they said the Mt. Wilson road may or may not be open. I volunteer to go for a ride this morning and check it out, so we wouldn't be driving up for nothing tomorrow.

First off, the parking lot at Red Box is under snow and there's only a few spaces:










And the road up to Mt. Wilson is closed, though they are letting workers go around the gate to get up to the towers on Mt. Wilson:










So I decided to head up the road on my bike, and see how the top of Valley Forge looked. The road had been plowed, but was still pretty icy in patches.










So I got to the top and the views of Mt. Waterman, as always, were incredible.










But the trailhead at Valley Forge was buried... there was no trail visible, except for the sign:










So I tried to ride down it anyway, just for kicks... it goes down pretty quickly to a north-facing slope that I figured would have dried out... but it was just too deep to ride, and I didn't feel like postholing it.



















I hike back out... I was just spinning my back tire in the snow trying to climb, and headed back down to Redbox on the road.

Our backup plan for trailwork was to ride down the Red Box Fire road (the bottom of which is on a north-facing slope) and hike up from the bottom to do the trailwork. We had already worked on the top last time. So I went to check that out, The fire road had been plowed.










What I didn't realize was that it had only been plowed down to Camp H. Where the fire road continues down to Valley Forge campground hadn't been touched. In fact, the fire road had washed a 2' deep rut down to the lower gate, which was open, and from there the water had run off the side.










Beyond that the road was untouched snow...










I only made it down a few hundred yards before it got too deep and slippery to continue. I figured it would be too difficult to hike in for trail work, and impossible to ride in with trailers. I couldn't even find the Gabrielino trail or the Valley Forge under the snow....

We've officially moved the trailwork to the Ken Burton trail instead.










It was just an excuse to get out and do a great ride in the snow... 30 minutes from my house in Los Angeles.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Got dumped on with a foot of snow this morning, and class was cancelled. Decided to go get some spokes on my bike from the LBS and work on a wheel build.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

Few from a couple weeks ago...

all ETR.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Thats awesome!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

so, it was a bit cold this morning on my commute in. the final 40mph downhill going from @2 degrees at the top to @4 degrees at the bottom left my exposed skin with a little sting and my eyelashes with a little ice. also noteworthy are the junior snotcicles:

(link to bigger pic for detail.)


found some more neat ice formations at local resevoir. the ice was heaving and creating all these neat shelves and sculptures.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a nice little solo ride on Saturday. I was sitting in the dorm room watching some fresh powder fall and saw it as a sign to break out the bike. Shots are from The Albany Pine Bush.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice Ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

You guys are friggin hard core. I have a hard enough time getting out of bed on a 40-degree morning here in FL...much less getting out of bed and onto my bike. Here are a couple shots on a blustery 60-degree February morning in Tampa.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

here's a whole bunch of winter riding shots from the last week and a half in alaska:

susitna100


















mooseberry mesa




































coastal trail


















johnson's trail


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

g-wiz said:


> Heres a few from my ride last weekend at Blue River, near KC, MO. Winter's been rough here, cold then hot, cold then hot.... Very few ride opportunities unless you don't have a 8 to 5 and can ride early mornings...


Amen to that brudda. Very few riding opps in KC for us 8 - 5 junkies. I did squirt in a 1 hour 3 weeks ago on a Sat morning. Then the sun came out and MUD!!


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

So much snow


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

^^ Is that at Hilton falls?

Trails don't look near as bad as they were when I was there on Friday night (if that is where you were).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

sean salach said:


> here's a whole bunch of winter riding shots from the last week and a half in alaska:
> 
> coastal trail


That is not a fool with bare legs is it? Dang.....


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

That is a great photo!


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

No that is at Hydrocut in Waterloo, pictures takin in the beginning of January


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

slocaus said:


> That is not a fool with bare legs is it? Dang.....


it was in the mid 30's. shorts weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

2_Tires said:


> No that is at Hydrocut in Waterloo, pictures takin in the beginning of January


Nice! Any idea if that place is rideable now after all the snow we got in the last little while?


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

nspace said:


> Nice! Any idea if that place is rideable now after all the snow we got in the last little while?


I don't think it is. Hilton Falls usually is rideable and Guelph lake is pretty much always packed down. Check http://www.gorba.ca/news.html for Guelph lake trail conditions, that's ur best bet.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

you know, there's some really cool pixels in this thread (mine excluded).

some nicely creative shots.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd forgotten about this thread. These pics are an X-post from our bikepacking trip.

Hauling Bob trailers up to snowline in the Angeles National Forest:










Heading back down when the trail we wanted to ride was frozen over with a 45 degree ice sheet to cliff exposure...


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

From PugsFest held in Elk River, Mn

Rest of my photos on my flickr account here.


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Here are some of minfrom this winter so far














































now here is some Racin' action a winter time trial

all the pics here from it https://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b227/jgoeller/TeamBums/iceTT08/

but here are a few samples


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Cathedral Pines, Long Island,NY*

Here are some ones from Long Island,New York on Cathedral Pines County Park.






















































































































Baja


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

here is one from colorado springs in october and one from pueblo last weekend. the winter weather here is what you'd call "variable".


----------

